# Cord wrapped rod questions?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Has anyone elver made a cord wrapped rod, either just the grip or the whole rod?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, why do you ask?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have a 7' Ande rod that I want to sand down the flex coat and cord wrap the whole rod. I would be leaving the grip and real seat.. Seeing if double sided tape or a spray adhesive is the way to go.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have a 7' Ande rod that I want to sand down the flex coat and cord wrap the whole rod. I would be leaving the grip and real seat.. Seeing if double sided tape or a spray adhesive is the way to go.


 to do what with ...? can't you just wrap it and coat it.....?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I've got an old shark rod that a Pensacola ol timer made back in the 60's and I want to replace the set up and still go with the cord wrapped theme.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Bring it by sometime and I'll help you plan it out. [email protected]


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Sounds good, I will get up with you this weekend when I come to pick up the 4/0.


----------

